# Kuhn 302 FC manual help



## llambert

I have been searching the internet and ebay for a Kuhn 302 FC manual. Does anyone know where I can find one? We are looking for the service manual.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grateful11

We'd like to just be able to access parts online for the Kuhn FC 243 RTG here but you can't access parts online unless you have a code or something. It would be nice if you needed a part to not spend an hour at the parts counter while they search. They lost the kickstand pull handle on the mower and I think I'll just pick one up at a bolt supply supply. We tried to order one at the local dealer and there was a $25 minimum so they were waiting on something else to place the order but they forgot to order the $8 handle so back to square one again. I really don't understand them not letting the public search parts.


----------



## FCF

Not sure how different a 302 is from a 303, but this might help;

http://www.manuals.us/kuhnfc303fc353gcmowerconditionerservice.aspx


----------

